# Greetings , my first post and a little about me.



## BadOrange (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks like a great site with lots of knowledgeable people. 

did an undergrad in piano performance and a masters in classical composition. 
Oddly enough, I was an EDM producer before my studies and I was hungry to learn more about music so I enrolled in classical studies. 

Worked as an orchestrator for a year in LA but decided to take some time to build a portfolio because although orchestrating is educational , it starts to get really frustrating when you are doing it for 14 hours a day 7 days a week. 

Anyways, I hope I contribute and also learn from the pros on this site. 

Here is my first orchestral mock up using software. It is quite simple with no original score and me just playing the keyboard. Getting a feel for using software instead of people. 

http://www.zshare.net/audio/67631040214376a1/


And also some dance music I did years ago. I really enjoy the sound design aspect of it and I always enjoy creative mixes between orchestral and electronics. \


http://www.zshare.net/audio/676309647a4f0b1f/



later!


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Enjoyed your first offering :D


----------

